# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Probleme avec Windows Mdia Player 11

## Jean-Michel Ormes

Bonjour,

Depuis peu de temps, j'ai constat que ds que je lance une chanson sous Mdia Player, mon CPU monte  100% jusqu' ce que je quitte Mdia Player, ce qui ralentit considrablement ma machine. Quelqu'un aurait une solution??

Je prcise que j'ai un AMD Turion 2Ghz

----------


## Invit

vista?

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

XP Pro SP2

----------


## Zero_System

Salut, je crois que j'ai une reponce sur votre question.
Je crois que le problem est en niveau du system d'exploitation (un confli dans le system d'exploitation)
il ya des logiciels gratuit qui permet de resoudre ces problems comme speed it up
voici le site officiel telecharger le http://www.speeditup.org/
et utiliser ccleaner pour faire un netoyage du registre et des fichiers temporaries car ils causent peux etre des problems.
Dsl pour mon faible francais ::cry::

----------

